# Probleme mit J2EE und Tomcat



## Achill (14. Nov 2004)

Hi!
Ich arbeite mich gerade in JSP ein und benutzte einen Tomcat 4.1, J2EE 1.3.1 und das j2sdk1.4.2_05 . Da ich gelesen habe, dass der Tomcat nur bestimmte teile des J2EE unterstützt und ich die JavaMail-API verwendet wollte. Hab ich nachgelsen, dass ich die j2ee.jar aus dem %CATALINA_HOME%/lib/ Verzeichnis, also aus dem /lib Verzeichnis meiner Tomcat-Installation, in das /ext Verzeichnis meiner J2RE kopieren muss. Als ich das gemacht habe startete mein Tomcat nicht mehr. In meinem log-Verzeichnis waren auch keine logs(es war einfach leer). Als ich die j2ee.jar aus dem /ext Verzeichnis entfernt hab, konnt ich dne Tomcat wieder ohne Probleme starten. Aber ich brauch die J2EE!Ich hab jetzt eine Woche in vielen Tutorials und in der Tomcat-Docu nachgeschlagen, aber ich komm nicht weiter. Bitte helft mir!
MFG
Achill


----------



## Bleiglanz (15. Nov 2004)

NEIN 

du musst nichts in das /ext Verzeichnis kopieren, tu das NIE und ignoriere alle diesbezüglichen Tipps

für Email brauchst du mail.jar und activation.jar im $CATALINE_HOME/common/lib


----------



## Achill (15. Nov 2004)

Danke ^^. Aber was muss ich machen, damit Tomcat das komplette J2EE unterstützt?

MFG
Achill


----------



## Bleiglanz (15. Nov 2004)

> Danke ^^. Aber was muss ich machen, damit Tomcat das komplette J2EE unterstützt?


was meinst du mit "das komplette J2EE"?

Tomcat ist eben nur ein Web-Container, wenn du auch einen EJB-Container willst, musst du eben einen solchen einsetzen z.B. Jonas, Orion, Geronimo, Jboss :-(

Die normale "j2ee.jar", die du von Sun bekommst, enthält nur leere Interfaces - diese Datei irgendwohin zu kopieren bring gar nichts...


----------



## Guest (15. Nov 2004)

Ok  . Kannst du mir ein gutes Tutorial für Jonas oder JBoss empfehlen (bevorzugt auf Deutsch, das Jonas Tut fand ich nicht so gelungen)? MFG Achill


----------



## Guest (15. Nov 2004)

> was meinst du mit "das komplette J2EE"?



Ich wollte wissen was ich machen muss, um den ganzen Java EE Standard  zu benutzen. 

sry das ich dir Löcher in den Bauch frag, aber ich bin halt noch ein JSP bzw. Java EE Newbie.

MFG Achill


----------



## Bleiglanz (15. Nov 2004)

es gibt nicht "den ganzen J2EE Standard"

das beste was es im Moment gibt sind "J2EE 1.4 zertifizierte Applicationserver"

auf gut Deutsch: 

brauchst du nur Servlets etc. -> nimm Tomcat oder Jetty

brauchst du auch EJBs -> nimm einen Application Server

fang erst mal mit JSP/Servlets an, zu EJBs kannst du dann später übergehen


----------



## Guest (15. Nov 2004)

Ok ich danke dir    .  Jetzt ist mir ein Licht aufgegangen    .
Schönen Abend noch
Achill


----------

